# Togg/Alpine Buck doesn't pee on himself etc, wondering why?



## PattySh (Jul 19, 2010)

Our buck Silas is a bit over two years old. He sired 5 kids from 5 does bred last fall right after we bought him so is fertile. During rut last yr he was not stinky, mild mannered and (so far)does not pee on himself. I am thinking we got very lucky!  He was disbudded poorly (has scurs which we nip from time to time) so I guess the stink might have left with that if they got the scent gland and we got lucky he doesn't pee on his beard?  OR is he not old enough yet? My friends goat already smells a bit and he isn't even a yr old. Silas is super friendly and very easy to handle so we ran him in with the gals in the fall/winter. This Spring/Summer he has a little wether for company. Will things change as he continues to grow and get older? Believe me I don't mind him the way he is! Just wondering if he is a fluke or saving it up lol?


----------



## Calliopia (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been around two bucks.  One was a ND who was an aggressive pain when in rut.   The other is my little Nubian guy who is just about a year and while 99.9% sweet gets testy on the day a doe is in heat and since about March has been peeing on EVERYTHING.  He's like a teenager that has just discovered that there are these things called boobs and they are attached to these other things called women.  
   He is mildly stinky but really not bad.  He also had not the best disbudding and has small scurs on the front so I think they got more scent gland than horn bud.  Not the end of the world in my book as they grew to about an inch and then stopped + he smells better.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 19, 2010)

My Nigerian buck started weeing on himself at about 5 months.  He's pretty stinky but very sweet.  That is, affectionate.  Not sweet smelling.


----------



## PattySh (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like you both have normal goats and mine is weird lol. NOT COMPLAINING!!!!!!!! I truly don't miss the stink. I owned a HUGE Saaneen years ago and he  who was gorgeous BUT peed on everything including my neighbors asparagus thru the fence!He often  put on quite his own show if ya know what I mean, much to my dismay teenage girls would ride by on horseback and stop and watch and snicker, oh my! Silas was a little pushy with me for about a week during breedingseason last yr and did charge me once. I stood my ground and grabbed him and rolled him over, then walked off. His face was priceless and he never tried that again. Made my hair stand up when he did that but I reacted immediately nontheless then grabbed a chair til my heart stopped pounding lol. He's a good boy and sired pretty kids. We are keeping female kids for milking/cheesemaking/yogurt etc and  eating the males so he is filling the bill so to speak and being black with tan markings looks very pretty in his paddock.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 20, 2010)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Togg/Alpine Buck doesn't pee on himself etc, wondering why?


Because he's awesome?


----------



## PattySh (Jul 20, 2010)

LOL, I guess he is awesome. He's a keeper. He's a great guy, even with my 4 yr old grandson.  It is cool that we can pet him all year long. I thought he was saving it up and would explode into a huge peeing stinkfest but I guess I might have been wrong, I guess I'll know this fall .


----------



## dragonlaurel (Jul 20, 2010)

He's a gentleman.  Or maybe he's just metrosexual, at least the girls like him and you get nice babies.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 28, 2010)

My Alpine/Oberhasli buck pees all over himself but doesn't really smell bad. He's a year and a half old. We've had 8 kids out of him, so he is fertile and attractive...but I wonder about him because he's also kind of feminine looking, he doesn't have that big chunky head and neck, but a thin girly one. He is super aggressive though, to the point of being dangerous, so we're going to send him to the freezer soon. 

Now the buck I am borrowing right now...You can smell him from the other side of our 7 acres!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 29, 2010)

A BLESSING FROM THE GODS!!!!!   LOL


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Aug 29, 2010)

I went to help at a farm last night and the buck STUNK! He was huge, and I didn't even touch him, but I had to work with one of the does and she stunk to high heavens! So, I decided to go work with the little does that weren't getting bred


----------



## mabeane (Aug 29, 2010)

This is something to be thankful for!  My gentle buck stinks all the time for his bucky habits!


----------

